# Quality Time with the Cruze Today



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the post. It's definitely not a bad job but it can be a bit messy. I still have yet to perfect it. You can get the filter up through the top if you move it toward the center of the engine along the firewall but I like your idea too. I did a DIY on this a couple years ago:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> Thanks for the post. It's definitely not a bad job but it can be a bit messy. I still have yet to perfect it. You can get the filter up through the top if you move it toward the center of the engine along the firewall but I like your idea too. I did a DIY on this a couple years ago:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


Thanks for the suggestion, I will try that next time. I was too worried about dropping the filter and looked for a quick way out.


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

How did a socket and ratchet fit between the bottom of the filter and the drain tray that is in there? Not gonna lie, I felt this was one of the worst cars to change oil on. Im used to plain site, no drip trays, just simple put a strap on the filter and twist off.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Socket and ratchet fit just fine. Plenty of room to get both in. I was kind of surprised how easy it was. I used a Craftsman 1/2" drive ratchet and a standard 6 point 32MM SK socket. Socket fits right on to the end of the filter cover. What dripped out was not much, but enough to put a drip pan underneath. I would imagine that if it were on a lift, it would be super easy to access from underneath.

It is a weird place for the filter for sure, but not too bad. GM did leave us enough room to access it. The absolute worst filter placement that I had was on a 83 Mazda. It was under the intake, firewall side. 

The easiest that I've done is my 5.3L Silverado. I can roll right under have access to the filter and drain plug. No jacks, stands, or ramps.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

lsone said:


> How did a socket and ratchet fit between the bottom of the filter and the drain tray that is in there? Not gonna lie, I felt this was one of the worst cars to change oil on. Im used to plain site, no drip trays, just simple put a strap on the filter and twist off.


its designed to be done from underneath

when done from underneath, it cant be any easier


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

What autopart store did you find the oil that cheap? Pepboys is the only place I find that oil. It's the same I use but been paying 12.00 a liter. Hope you only used 4.5 liters or you overfilled it


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> What autopart store did you find the oil that cheap? Pepboys is the only place I find that oil. It's the same I use but been paying 12.00 a liter. Hope you only used 4.5 liters or you overfilled it


Annapolis Auto Parts. Yep, only used 4.5L.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

lsone said:


> How did a socket and ratchet fit between the bottom of the filter and the drain tray that is in there? Not gonna lie, I felt this was one of the worst cars to change oil on. Im used to plain site, no drip trays, just simple put a strap on the filter and twist off.


I show a picture of that in my DIY link. (posted above)


----------

